

Where the Grown-Ups Are - exupero
http://exupero.github.com/essays/where-the-grown-ups-are.html

======
damian2000
Good points made here. And also similar to Google's working environment so
I've heard, i.e. little or no rules, flexible time, employees are expected to
be very self motiviated, hardly any meetings, etc.

